# Baby Kinkajou for sale



## chrispit (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a baby male kinkajou that's looking for a new home, please only contact if you have experience with other exotic mammals.

Wiltshire / £3000


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Before we move to the correct Classifieds - can you dd a price together with your location.


----------

